# Carbs for the GSD? Noodles and Macaroni.



## catchdog (Apr 16, 2009)

My vet swear by Spaghetti noodles (actually any pasta) as a savior for GSD's less than 2 years old. Also, believes that a good blend of cheese mixed with the noodles are not only healthy but actually reduce my costs. I give him 3 bowls of pasta a day around 8 cups. Once a week I give him meat that mailnly consists of chum tuna, I buy in bulk. He seems to be doing so well. I use to feed him Puppy Chow by Purina but he did not do well on it. He is fit as a fiddle! A great GSD who has alot of energy from the carbs he receives from the Pasta. This diet he been on for 3 months. Sometimes I also give him a can of ol Roys wet food with the pasta. Anyone heard of this new diet growing?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Are you for real?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Dogs do not need grains in their diet. Personally I prefer to use a grain-free diet in most cases... There is no dietary requirement for carbohydrates in dogs.


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

> Quote:Are you for real?


Sitting here wondering the same thing!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

It's the new trend in dog food soon to be celebrity endorsed!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

do you think feeding a dog according to trends
is good/healthy? celebrity endorsed doesn't mean anything.



> Originally Posted By: AngelesVonLobosIt's the new trend in dog food soon to be celebrity endorsed!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Popcorn, anyone? I heard that's great for dogs, especially with nutritional yeast.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

While I'll admit that my grandparents fed their dog pasta, I doubt that any vet would ever endorse a diet like that for any dog. 







Here's a little chocolate to have with your popcorn.







Its just as wholesome.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I remember a troll awhile back that fed ramen noodles...


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My dogs love popcorn


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

My dogs love popcorn but my cat especially loves popcorn with brewer's yeast. She licks of the brewer's yeast and then eats the piece of popcorn!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Wow.









Zamboni loves pizza though. I never thought about making it a whole diet for her though. And now







she can't eat it anymore. 

Nina, my Italian grandmother fed her dogs cooked meat and chicken livers, plus some veggies and yes, a bit of pasta. I'm guessing yours didn't feed their dogs POUNDS of pasta a day, eh?


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedaddo you think feeding a dog according to trends
> is good/healthy? celebrity endorsed doesn't mean anything.
> 
> 
> ...


Nope - trending is all about the money - why else are celebrities added? Money isn't bad, if it is put in the food and not dumbed down after getting their claws in you!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Complete and utter troll. Just look at his other post.
Mods?


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: HistorianComplete and utter troll. Just look at his other post.
> Mods?


Well said


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm a Pastafarian and this thread offend my religious principles!!!

Holy be His Noodly Appendage...


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: LicanAntaiI'm a Pastafarian and this thread offend my religious principles!!!
> 
> Holy be His Noodly Appendage...











I cannot tell a lie. I sometimes give the Hooligans small amounts of spaghetti with meatballs or mac & cheese (and pizza too) and they LOVE IT. In fact, when I get a pizza delivered they ASSUME it's for them!!! Bruiser has been a pizza aficionado since he was about 7 weeks old - he opened a pizze box his breeder had put down for a moment and helped himself to a slice. FWIW - as a treat my canaries loved a strand or two of spaghetti (no sauce) too.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

No sorry my dogs are on the grapefruit diet!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Arycrest...
> In fact, when I get a pizza delivered they ASSUME it's for them!!! Bruiser has been a pizza aficionado since he was about 7 weeks old - he opened a pizze box his breeder had put down for a moment and helped himself to a slice.


BRUISER & THE PURLOINED PIZZA - 5/29/05 - picture taken by his breeder after he got the lid open and was in the process of stealing a piece.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh boy.

As hilarious as this is, the kind of information the original poster is giving on this forum could be dangerous for new german shepherd owners or new members.

Also I really, really want pizza right now but it's almost 2am


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: SyaoransbearOh boy.
> 
> As hilarious as this is, the kind of information the original poster is giving on this forum could be dangerous for new german shepherd owners or new members.


<span style="color: #006600">*You are very right.*</span>




> Originally Posted By: catchdogMy vet swear by Spaghetti noodles (actually any pasta) as a savior for GSD's less than 2 years old. Also, believes that a good blend of cheese mixed with the noodles are not only healthy but actually reduce my costs. I give him 3 bowls of pasta a day around 8 cups. Once a week I give him meat that mailnly consists of chum tuna, I buy in bulk. He seems to be doing so well. I use to feed him Puppy Chow by Purina but he did not do well on it. He is fit as a fiddle! A great GSD who has alot of energy from the carbs he receives from the Pasta. This diet he been on for 3 months. Sometimes I also give him a can of ol Roys wet food with the pasta. Anyone heard of this new diet growing?


I don't know catchdog if you are a troll or not, but either way, this is a terrible diet, not balanced, and incredibly low in protein. Being very high in carbs, it will feed disease rather than resist disease. A dog is very resilient, and maybe can appear healthy on such a diet for 3 months and maybe even a bit longer, but this will not last. This is a good way to do some very serious damage to the health of your dog.

I believe that Doc posted about feeding potatoes (?) and cheese and something else maybe, but as a part of a bigger balanced diet, which is important to note.

In no sense is the diet posted something that is growing among anyone that has an ounce of sense about diet and nutrition.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: catchdogA great GSD who has alot of energy from the carbs he receives from the Pasta.


Is this diet appropriate for military or police lines GSD? Maybe the carb overload makes your dog vicious?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlI remember a troll awhile back that fed ramen noodles...



AWw - YOU BEAT ME TO IT!

I have troll smilies and I"m not afraid to use them - well, slightly afraid of getting sent to the woodshed.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomWow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, no he didn't have pounds of pasta.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Let's feed pasta to the trolls and make them aggressive!!


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

I buy mac-n-cheese for my parrot and the dogs are offended if they don't get a share; but we're talking a few tablespoons, not pounds!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: SyaoransbearOh boy.
> 
> Also I really, really want pizza right now but it's almost 2am


Thursday night will be pizza night at the forum!









I'm thinking Papa Murphys for us.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlI remember a troll awhile back that fed ramen noodles...


LOL! I remember that stupid idiot too. That person sure was hard-up for some attention. I am so delighted you remembered as well!

I am sure this one is a troll too. This carb post is his very first one right after registering. 

Possibly the cousin of the Ramen-feeding dog-owner who might be his vet as well, who is highly likely from the same family tree that doesn't branch. 

Heheheh.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Can anyone advise me how to switch my dogs to the new "Flat Belly" diet? It's high in MUFAs and I'm sure my dogs will do well on it.

Pass the pasta please.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Well the other day I told my vet that I would survive on Ramen rather than feeding my dog grocery store kibble...does that count?


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Ramen might actually be healthier than Kibbles and Bits, now that you mention it. I'm off to research that!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

WHile you're looking, would you be a love and check if the ramen chili noodle with some tomatoes and eggplant would be a solid diet for my 7 1/2 year old arthritic female?


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Actually, I would skip the Ramen and serve the tomatoes and eggplant in chili mashed potatoes. Add a dash of Tobasco for zip. 

I serve french fries and mcnuggets on the side. Inflammatory foods are great for seniors. Great for their inflammed joints, hearts, livers, kidneys -- EVERYTHING!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Do you think she'd enjoy chocolate mouse with yogurt covered raisins for desert?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Maybe the dogs have Italian in them, we Italian's love our pasta dishes. But only if we can have some sauce that will harden our arteries and then a few glasses of red wine to counter act the sauces.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I think as long as you have enough olive oil, that helps too









ETA: EVOO, that is....


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

Mac & Cheese fed GSD:










I hope your puppy is NOT starting to look like this poor dog!!!!




(courtesy of: http://www.gsrne.org/overweight.htm)


----------

